# Frage zu Recovery Discs



## Streiter-Innos (2. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen liebe PCG-Community!

Ich hätte eine simple Frage zu den Recovery Discs: Erstellen kann ich die auch paar Tage später, nachdem ich mein Windows 7 bekommen habe, oder? Oder werden dann persönliche Daten (Games,Fotos usw.), die ich dann eventuell schon auf den REchner draufgepackt habe, auf die Recovery Discs mitgebrannt ? 

Würde mich auf schnelle Antworten freuen!

Grüße


----------



## Onlinestate (2. Juli 2011)

Klar, kannst dir auch welche runterladen (zB Windows 7 Recovery Disk (64-Bit) - Download - PCFreunde.de )
Eine Recovery Disk ist schließlich kein Backup oder gar Snapshot der Festplatte.


----------



## Streiter-Innos (2. Juli 2011)

Also kann ich das so verstehen, dass diese Recovery Discs quasi einfach Windows 7 darstellen. War damals eine XP CD immer beiliegend, muss man die Windows Kopie nun einfach selber erstellen.


----------



## Onlinestate (2. Juli 2011)

Soweit ich weiß setzen Recovery Disks Systemdateien auf den Ursprungszustand zurück. Benutzerdateien werden nicht angefasst, sondern quasi einfach ein Teil der Installation neu geschrieben.


----------



## Crysisheld (2. Juli 2011)

Also wenn du einen PC neu kaufst bei dem du die Recovery Disks selber erstellen must, liegen irgendwo die Images dieser CDs bzw. DVDs auf dem Rechner. Über einen Recovery Assistenten können diese Images dann auf CD/DVD gebrannt werden. Das hat gar nichts mit deinem installiertem System zu tun. 

Du kannst ja mal schauen, auf deinem Rechner ist ein CD Key aufgeklebt. Der ist aber ein anderer als der installiert wurde. Grund ist das Unternehmen wie ACER tausende Rechner mit einem Image bespielen was mit einem Volume License Key ausgestattet ist.

:Edit: 

Habe dein Thema mal verschoben


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2011)

Es gibt da unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten - manche Recoveries sichern soweit ich weiß auch alles. Was aber auch ginge: wenn man mal neuinstallieren will, dann mit einer normalen win-DVD neuinstallieren und den key verwenden, der unter dem Notebook zu finden ist.


----------



## Streiter-Innos (3. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Antworten soweit. Ging mir nur darum, dass ich wissen wollte, ob ich erstmal paar Games installieren kann und dann paar Tage später erst die Recovery Discs


----------

